# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  What is the best online Russian dictionary?

## nadavvin

Hello 
I use in google translation tools which is not good as a dictionary since it show only the first common translation of a word. 
I found http://www.rambler.ru/dict/ in Firefox engine search, but it's problem that while some words which Google success to translate, it didn't. 
It also help if the word will show with the stress so I know how to pronounce the "O". 
What is the best online Russian dictionary?

----------


## chaika

http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=diction ... ranslate=1 
If you use Firefox, you can install a plug-in and when you highlight and right-click a word, you get the option to "Translate with Lingvo" and can even pick another language. 
This one is very good if you're outside the browser. I use it. http://www.abbyy.com/lingvo/

----------


## Yazeed

> Hello 
> I use in google translation tools which is not good as a dictionary since it show only the first common translation of a word. 
> I found http://www.rambler.ru/dict/ in Firefox engine search, but it's problem that while some words which Google success to translate, it didn't. 
> It also help if the word will show with the stress so I know how to pronounce the "O". 
> What is the best online Russian dictionary?

 I personally like Rambler.  I use it as my default dictionary, mainly because it shows the stresss. 
Now, there are more dictionaries with different features that might be helpful (i.e. translation based on certain registers (e.g. general, medical.. etc).  You might like http://www.multitran.ru/ or http://lingvo.yandex.ru/. These are also excellent online dictionaries.

----------

